# melanchoy of haruh suzumiya



## DarkShinigami (Sep 12, 2010)

is it me or did the dvd release off season 2 get delayed in america?

also 2 moredays


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it me or has everybody in the whole world already seen the sub >_>


----------



## mameks (Sep 12, 2010)

haruhi...you spelled the title wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dunno, I simply dled season 2...easier imho...


			
				luke_c said:
			
		

> Is it me or has everybody in the whole world already seen the sub >_>


as i say. you posted just before me ¬_¬


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 12, 2010)

im getting it from netflix then copyingth dvd

i already saw the subbed and im watching it again on dvd (japanese language and english subs) dats the only way to watch anime


----------



## pitman (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't get excited from watching endless eight on dvd, other episodes are fine.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 12, 2010)

Why get it on DVD? The dub isn't all that great. Besides, it'd be a waste of time and money to get the DVD's because of the Endless Eight. Now where's the Haruhi movie?


----------



## pitman (Sep 13, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Why get it on DVD? The dub isn't all that great. Besides, it'd be a waste of time and money to get the DVD's because of the Endless Eight. Now where's the Haruhi movie?



Disappearance on 18.12.10


----------



## mameks (Sep 13, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get excited from watching endless eight on dvd, other episodes are fine.


Endless eight=load of bullcrap...they'd be a whole disc on their own...


----------



## prowler (Sep 13, 2010)

i watched through the endless eight
it isn't as bad as people make out


----------



## antwill (Sep 13, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> i watched through the endless eight
> it isn't as bad as people make out


It's worse?


----------



## pitman (Sep 13, 2010)

Endless Eight should have been 4 episodes max.


----------



## antwill (Sep 14, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Endless Eight should have been 4 episodes max.








 But then it would have been Endless Four instead...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 14, 2010)

Endless Eight was beautiful, by the 2-3 episode, I could no longer tell what day it was nor when I started watching them.


----------

